# Minisatip & VLC



## balanga (Sep 30, 2019)

Is it possible to use VLC to view TV by running minisatip on a satellite receiver?

I have minisatip running on a Technomate TM-NANO 2 STB  but not sure how to configure it - there seems to be little information around about how to set it up.

I found some instructions for using ffplay with minisatip in this forum post but can't make any sense of it. Can anyone shed any light on whether I can expect to make this work on FreeBSD?


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Sep 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> Is it possible to use VLC to view TV by running minisatip on a satellite receiver?
> 
> I have minisatip running on a Technomate TM-NANO 2 STB  but not sure how to configure it - there seems to be little information around about how to set it up.
> 
> I found some instructions for using ffplay with minisatip in this forum post but can't make any sense of it. Can anyone shed any light on whether I can expect to make this work on FreeBSD?


Hi Mate 

Have you tried using Kodi instead of VLC


```
# pkg install kodi
```


----------



## balanga (Sep 30, 2019)

NapoleonWils0n said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Have you tried using Kodi instead of VLC
> 
> ...




I've found Kodi to be rather unreliable, but thought I'd reinstall it... However `pkg install -y kodi` ends with...

```
[5/39] Deleting files for tdb-1.3.16,1: 100%
[6/39] Installing talloc1-2.1.14...
[6/39] Extracting talloc1-2.1.14: 100%
[6/39] Installing talloc-2.2.0...
pkg: talloc-2.2.0 conflicts with talloc1-2.1.14 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/include/talloc.h
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2019)

As I understood from another thread, the maintainer pretty much abandoned the Kodi port. And it's starting to get stale fast. It's still version 17 while Kodi 18 has been out for a while. I suspect any issues with the current version aren't going to be fixed any time soon either.


----------



## balanga (Oct 1, 2019)

After installing the latest VLC (3.0.8) I was just browsing round the options and after selecting Plugins and extensions -> Plugins I see SAT->IP Receiver plugin! 

Has anyone ever used it or know how to use it?

Also on the main screen it  shows Zeroconf network services. On Kodi (on Linux) this shows lots of available shares but here it doesn't seem to do anything. Am I missing something?


----------

